# Two Mexican museums have opened a massive show this week of 1,525 pre-Hispanic and historical artifacts



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://news.yahoo.com/mexico-displays-pre-hispanic-artifacts-223517101.html



One example, an impressive Mayan stela, shows a warlord grasping a captured rival. It had previously been on display in Los Angeles, California.

"The show is called “The Greatness of Mexico,” and the pieces on display come from pre-Hispanic cultures like the Mayas, Aztecs and Olmecs, as well as later pieces. The pieces will be on display in Mexico City's National Anthropology Museum and the colonial-era museum of the Public Education Department."

I might try to go. I remember getting a 50 percent discount with my INAPAM card at the National Anthropology Museum. A huge museum and after 1/2 a day there we only scrapped the surface. We could have returned the next day for no entrance charge because when we exited they asked if we would like a vouchet for tomorrow. All tickets included this deal.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I believe the museum of anthropology is free with an INAPAM card. Otherwise - it is still well worth the 80 peso entry fee. 

Personally I enjoy some of the 'rooms' more than others but the Mayan and Aztec are my favorite. I've been there maybe a half dozen times or so.
If you go on a weekend - they have these (what I call gypsy) acrobats that suspend on ropes and swing around from atop a tall pole. That was pretty neat to watch.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those "acrobats" are called "Voladores".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Those "acrobats" are called "Voladores".


Here's a bunch of information about the famous "Voladores de Papantla". One thing I learned from a quick perusal of the text is that although before the Spanish Conquest, this ritual was not practiced solely by the Totonac people of Papantla in the state of Vera Cruz, it has now become primarily associated with them. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danza_de_los_Voladores#History


----------

